# Outdoors > Outdoor Transport >  Grisport boots

## Steve123

Needing new boots and thinking of a pair of Grisport Kaweka's.
Anyone used them ?

----------


## Happy Jack

I use grisport hikers, 2 years and all good so far

----------


## Ingrid 51

I’ve just bought Salewa boots. Bit spendy, but so comfy. Shop gave them to me on a one month trial; if not liked, bring them back for a refund. They’re staying with me.

----------


## Spudattack

> Ive just bought Salewa boots. Bit spendy, but so comfy. Shop gave them to me on a one month trial; if not liked, bring them back for a refund. Theyre staying with me.


Amazing boots, just bought a second pair of low trainers as I love my boots so much, but got them out of the US shipped for less than half of what they are here




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Steve123

> I’ve just bought Salewa boots. Bit spendy, but so comfy. Shop gave them to me on a one month trial; if not liked, bring them back for a refund. They’re staying with me.


Who stocks them locally?

----------


## No.3

Well, I suppose this is the lower end of the 'outdoor transport' spectrum...

----------


## viper

I have a pair of Grisport Hikers, about 12 yrs old now , soles are pretty worn out and they have done a lot of work.
They are still going strong and I only use them for varmint shooting on flatter land now as with out much tread they are a little slippery.
Being awesome,  however I too brought Salewa boots on Tahr's recommendation and love them, light, comfortable and grippy.

----------


## Ingrid 51

> Who stocks them locally?


At the price, I was unwilling to pay up front and buy online without trying. Dwight’s in Wellington have them. I bought mine thru Trek n Travel, 221A Victoria St, Hamilton. Had to wait a few weeks until they arrived etc etc. You are welcome to view/try mine as we’re in same town. Soles are quite stiff, colours a tad loud. I usually wear 10 - 10 1/2. Bought size 11 Salewa.

----------


## Mohawk .308

Trekinn sell them.

https://www.tradeinn.com/trekkinn/en...ca=178&start=0

----------


## XR500

I've had variable success with Grisport Kawekas. Only buy them when on sale at Farmlands. 3 hundy plus is a no go for a meh quality boot.

Several pairs have been OK, but the thread on the insole side wears rapidly around the farm.

Last pair have fared better, but the leather quality over the toe of the boot is shocking. After three months wear the variability in leather thickness showed up big time, and I don't know how much longer they will stay together.

----------


## Billbob

Ive been wearing Grisport Mohaka boots for a year and very pleased with them.

----------

